# 

## agnieszka1980

Witam,
proszę o opinię na temat ogrodzeń betonowych. Wklejem link, gdyby ktoś nie wiedział o jakie chodzi  :smile: 
http://www.kopiecki.pl/plyty.htm

Chcielibyśmy takie zrobić, ale opinie są różne, np. że nie są trwałe. 
Czy to prawda?
Nam najlepiej by pasowało zrobić takie od strony pola, bo nic tam nie ma jeszcze, kiedyś będzie pewnie sąsiad, ale zapewniłoby nam to też trochę prywatności.

czekam na opinie

----------


## Barbossa

> Chcielibyśmy takie zrobić, ale opinie są różne, np. że nie są trwałe.


a jak beton może być trwały, przecież to niedorzeczność

----------


## Barbossa

> Chcielibyśmy takie zrobić, ale opinie są różne, np. że nie są trwałe.


a jak beton może być trwały, przecież to niedorzeczność

----------


## bladyy78

Agnieszko sama piszesz ze opinie są rózne, to na co liczysz że opinie na tym forum beda inne. ? Jak chcesz budowac taki płot to nie patrz sie na opinie tylko na swój gust bo jednemu sie to podoba a drugiemu nie. Co do trwałości to chyba sama widzisz jak stoja  jeszcze gdzieniegdzie ogrodzenia tego typu postawione kilkadziesiat lat temu.

----------


## mario1976

Temat już był kiedyś międlony. Jak dla mnie przy betonie pozostaje jedynie kwestia gustu...a o gustach się nie dyskutuje.

Jak dla mnie odpada. Własnie z powodów "gustowych". Nie dowiaduje się nawet jakie ceny ma takie ogrodzenie bo beton kojarzy mi się ze spacerniakiem lub ogrodzeniem fermy kur. Nawet jak się go w kwiatki pomaluje. Piękny bajkowy domek (takie jest nasze marzenie, trawka, piesek....i do tego beton).

----------


## Barbossa

> Chcielibyśmy takie zrobić, ale opinie są różne, np. że nie są trwałe.


a jak beton może być trwały, przecież to niedorzeczność

----------


## kksia

Moje ogrodzenie betonowe, takie najprostsze, bez ozdóbek (najbardziej podobne do W12 na podanej przez Ciebie stronie) trzyma się bez problemu już ponad 5 lat. Możliwe że około 8. Dokładnie nie wiem, bo kupiliśmy dom z drugiej ręki. Nie ma najmniejszych szkód czy ubytków. Trochę trzeba było tylko poprawić płyty, które opadły na skutek osunięcia się ziemi. Ale to chyba problem z nieprawidłowym montażem płotu.

Moim zdaniem betonowy płot nie jest ładny. Ale na pewno jest stosunkowo tani i wygodny - obywa się bez konserwacji.

----------


## joan

> beton kojarzy mi się ze spacerniakiem lub ogrodzeniem fermy kur.


nie - no beton fajny jest...  :Wink2:  
ale w wersji ogrodzenia udającego drewniany płotek - BLEEEEE
 :Mad:  
myslałam żeby nawet założyc stowarzyszenie przeciwników szpetoty i takich płotów...  :cool:  szukam chętnych  :Wink2:  może nawet unia się dołoży i cos z tego będzie...

----------


## laspalmas

kwestia gustu, jak dla mnie to maksymalny PGR  :Wink2:

----------


## Bezdomna

Tak właściwie to nie jest tylko kwestia gustu. Jakby mi sąsiad, któremu krzywdy nie zrobiłam taka krzywdę wyrządził to nie pozostało by mi nic innego, jak tylko bluszcz po tym puścić. całe szczęście sąsiad ma siatkę.  :smile:

----------


## mokka

Kwestia gustu. Moim zdaniem totalna ohyda, zeszpeci okolice i dom.

----------


## beton44

> Chcielibyśmy takie zrobić, ale opinie są różne, np. że nie są trwałe.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a jak beton może być trwały, przecież to niedorzeczność



jestem zniesmaczony  :ohmy:

----------


## Alex1980

A właśnie że w dzisiejszych czasach ogrodzenia betonowe moga być bardzo estetyczne, dostępne jest wiele wzorów i nawet różne odcienie betonu. Prosty sposób na większą prywatność i bezpieczeństwo, szczególnie gdy mamy psa i dzieci. Polecam sprawdzenie oferty na www.ogbet.pl

----------


## beatagl

Nie oglądaj się na innych, tylko rób jak ci pasuje, to że stoją kilkanaście lat to prawda, sąsiad ma ponad 10 lat i stoi i nie ma się na to by się wywrócił  :smile:  
Nie to ładne co ładne, tylko to co się komu podoba !!!

Ja zrobiłam panelowe to zazdrośniki mówią, że to ogrodzenie przemysłowe , ale mnie to - ani ziębi ani grzeje.  :smile: 
Zrobisz betonowe będą mówić, że ohydne
Zrobisz kute powiedzą, że na pokaz, że zastaw się a postaw się 
Nie dogodzisz wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## noc

To tylko odkopywanie starego wątku by wcisnąć spam :mad:  .

----------


## beatagl

> To tylko odkopywanie starego wątku by wcisnąć spam .


Po kilku miesiącach można mieć nowe spojrzenie na problem  :smile:

----------


## gti11

> Po kilku miesiącach można mieć nowe spojrzenie na problem


Nowe spojrzenie masz Ty czy spamer z 1 postem ?

----------


## gti11

Następny spamer , 6 postów o betonie i link do strony z betonem

----------

